# What's your opinion



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Be advised, it is illegal to guide hunters in all three of the national forests in the Upper Peninsula without a Special Use Permit issued by USFS. USFS charges for the permit, a plan showing the scope of the operation is required, 3% of the revenue earned from the operation goes back to USFS and a minimum of $500,000 liability insurance naming USFS as co-insured is manditory. Anyone booking a hunt in any of the U.P.'s national forests would be well advised to make sure their guide has the necessary permit. If he is operating without it and apprehended you could end up having your hunt ruined.


What does the permit run?

Permit + 3% = might be a pretty good deal for the USFS depending on the number of outfitters working the national forests.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure on permit cost. Seems like Blue Road Bucks told me it was $200 per year.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...=null&position=News&ttype=detail&pname=Ottawa


----------

